# Long Island Roofing - Before and After Video



## AmericanPrideRoofing (Jul 9, 2012)

Check out this video we did showing our Long Island Roof repairs from days gone past. CLICK HERE TO WATCH THE VIDEO

You can see our latest blog post here: Long Island Roofing Blog


----------

